# Orange Micro Terror $50



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

In the Kawartha area. Seems like a good price and cheaper than a pedal if you're in the area.

Micro Terror Listing on Kijiji


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm 20 mins from there so I messaged him 9 minutes after he listed it. No response yet


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

He has some realistically priced pedals for sale as well.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah that sub n up for $25 is calling me too


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Up to 75 now in the ad. Is that Nickysix100?

😂🤣


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

nbs2005 said:


> Up to 75 now in the ad.


He was probably getting offers of "$10 and a slightly used set of strings with just one broked".


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have that amp. It’s quite good.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the Micro Dark--which I prefer, but the Micro Terror is a good one too.\, and $75 is a great price if it is in working order (& $25 for a Sub N Up--even if it is the mini one is a also a great price.)

If I lived anywhere near they & they were still available I'd be getting both.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I said I'd pay asking price for 4 of his items, and no answer yet. I don't understand people like this... He's clearly been on Kijiji changing prices and adding items, but not answering messages q


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zontar said:


> I have the Micro Dark--which I prefer, but the Micro Terror is a good one too.\, and $75 is a great price if it is in working order (& $25 for a Sub N Up--even if it is the mini one is a also a great price.)
> 
> If I lived anywhere near they & they were still available I'd be getting both.


lol, it is the Micro Dark I have. I had forgotten which model I had.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry guys. If I had known he would ignore buyers and randomly change prices I wouldn't have posted.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

MetalTele79 said:


> Sorry guys. If I had known he would ignore buyers and randomly change prices I wouldn't have posted.


How dare you.... 😜
Can't win em all I guess. He actually just finally answered saying it's gone. What can ya do?!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

MetalTele79 said:


> Sorry guys. If I had known he would ignore buyers and randomly change prices I wouldn't have posted.


Don't be sorry, just get crackin' on that mind control device..... 

😉


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> lol, it is the Micro Dark I have. I had forgotten which model I had.


No problem--I've made the same mistake.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Played it tonight. Forgot how good and loud it gets. Takes pedals so well.


----------

